# Good Blanks?



## barnum7 (Feb 4, 2014)

Anyone have a source for good Damascus blanks (or above average stainless blanks for that matter)? I have only found the WoodCraft ones, that are OK.
Made this knife out of the paring knife version:


Not great, but turned out OK.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi and welcome Barnum7. 
I just edited your post and removed the link as it is not allowed here, especially with a link to a sale.
To answer your question, I have used the VG10 damascus pattern blanks from Jantz Suppy. They are a little bit pricey, more so than the (Zhen I think) at Woodcraft. They do seem to be of decent quality though and have made great gifts for friends and family members. Another option is to buy a stock knife and just remove the handle, something like a Fujiwara FKM or a Tojiro, or even something vintage.


----------

